# quelle distance minimum  écran 24 pouces



## jazzy (13 Août 2007)

quelle est la  distance minimum pour utiliser un écran 24 pouces ? 

 mon choix de base se porterais vers un écran 20 pouces mais si ce n'est pas un bon choix par rapport a la dalle je veux bien passer sur un 24(malgré un espace assez réduit chez moi) 

merci d'avance pour vos réponses 
cordialement
jazzy

ps : j'ai déjà  posté   sur ce sujet mais sans réponses (peut être au mouvais endroit ? ) 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=183853


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2007)

Question difficile

en terme de nuisance de vision tout est relatif 
Apr&#232;s il y a les ergonomistes qui te pointeraient des calculs savants sur la distance id&#233;ale

Mon conseil
va dans une boutique et poste toi &#224; differentes distances devant les 2 &#233;crans...

car quoique les autres peuvent te dire , c'est toi qui seras devant et c'est &#224; toi de d&#233;terminer ton confort


----------



## Joachim du Balay (14 Août 2007)

la distance ne dépend pas de la taille de l'écran (sinon pourquoi en prendre un plus grand s'il fallait s'en éloigner d'autant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...), mais de sa résolution, plus exactement du "pitch" (la taille du pixel): plus le pitch est faible, plus la résolution sera élévée, à taille d'écran égale, et plus il faudra s'en rapprocher pour lire les caractères, par exemple...


----------



## pim (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

24 pouces as-tu dis ? C'est exactement la taille du nouvel iMac, dont voici un lien vers le manuel en anglais, en attendant que l'on d&#233;niche la m&#234;me chose en fran&#231;ais :

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/iMac_Intel-based_Mid2007_UserGuide.pdf

Et un petit extrait de la page 61 :



> The best distance from your eyes to the screen is up to you, although most people tend to prefer 18 to 28 inches (45 to 70 cm).



Traduction approximative : _La meilleure distance entre les yeux et l'&#233;cran d&#233;pend de vos pr&#233;f&#233;rences, cependant la majorit&#233; des utilisateurs pr&#233;f&#232;rent une distance entre 45 et 70 cm._

Et une petite capture expliquant comment bien agencer son espace de travail, toujours issue de la m&#234;me page du m&#234;me manuel :


----------



## jazzy (14 Août 2007)

merci a vous tous pour toutes ces infos, pim t'es au top sur le coup 

@ +
jazzy


----------



## Dr_cube (14 Août 2007)

Waa ça fait beaucoup 45 / 70 cm ! Moi j'ai une mauvaise vue, et je me rapproche beaucoup de l'écran.. La fonction zoom (ctrl + molette) m'est vraiment utile quand j'ai mal aux yeux. 

En tout cas je suis loin d'être dans la posture idéale avec mon MacBook : l'écran est très bas, du coup je ne peux pas avoir les avant bras parallèles au sol.. C'est pratique pour le transporter, mais ce n'est pas adapté à une utilisation permanente ^^. Je vais économiser pour un iMac avant d'avoir des douleurs partout..


----------



## pim (14 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Waa ça fait beaucoup 45 / 70 cm !



Moi je me suis mis "naturellement" (= sans y réfléchir) à 50 cm environ de mon 23". Mais je peux facilement me rapprocher de l'écran jusqu'à 30 cm quand je regarde un détail.

La posture qui me plaît est effectivement lorsque le haut de l'écran est à hauteur des yeux, et que je peux pile poser mes coudes sur la table, dos bien droit.



Dr_cube a dit:


> La fonction zoom (ctrl + molette) m'est vraiment utile quand j'ai mal aux yeux.



Ah oui tout de même ! Mais cette fonction est géniale lors d'un PowerPoint (pardon, un Keynote).



Dr_cube a dit:


> En tout cas je suis loin d'être dans la posture idéale avec mon MacBook : l'écran est très bas



C'est normal pour un MacBook. Rien ne t'empêche d'investir dans un iMac :love:  :love: mais la solution la plus économique est encore d'adopter une table "réhaussée", surtout si tu es grand. Une idée consiste à ajouter à ta table des pieds de lits aux extrémités, c'est ce que j'ai fait sur quasiment toutes mes tables chez moi ! (au début je les posait sur des pots de yaourth en verre, mais ce n'est pas très stable).

Il y a aussi un support élévateur signé Griffin, mais il est particulièrement onéreux :


----------



## jazzy (15 Août 2007)

je suis allé hier voir les new imac sur Montpellier, franchement les deux écrans sont super, comparé à mon hp vs 19b c'est le jour et la nuit ! j'ai longuement hésité entre le 20 et 24, les dalles ont l'air pareil... angle de vue c'est kif kif entre les deux,  je pouvais prendre l'un ou l'autre et j'ai choisi le 20 pouce 2,4gh  au final (par manque de place chez moi) 

donc pour les reflets : ben ça me pose pas de problèmes (pour l'instant ) mais c'est vrai que chez itribu hier avec toutes les lumières du magasins c'est limite, je ne pense pas avoir de problèmes chez moi, en tout cas c'est que du bonheur, j'ai fait un essai vidéo, l'angle de vision est tout a fait correct, encore une fois rien à voir avec avec l'écran hp ( a part se mettre derrière l'écran) c'est fous ce que l'on peut lire des fois ! 

par contre je n'ai jamais essayé les anciens g5, c'est mon premier switch, mon avis est erso et je compare un mac avec un pc ( a se sujet y fait pas un bruit le mac  , c'est déroutant )

pour tout ceux qui se posent la question de l'écran (les non pro de limage) allez voir la machine chez un revendeur, c'est mieux que de passer sa vie  à se poser des questions

si vous avez des questions, faites moi signe  
@ + 
jazzy


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

oui moi j'ai une question

reflets?
de quels reflets parles tu?

le lcd est  mat, et y a pas de reflet.

( bon une lampe allum&#233;e  juste derriere toi en fond on la detecte vaguement)


----------



## jazzy (15 Août 2007)

pascal j'ai pas bien compris ta question, je parle de l'écran brillan du nouveau imac, et les reflets c'était au magazin apple hier, c'était plien de lumières partout, donc c'est normal d'avoir des reflets, chez moi no soucis


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

il a un ecran brillant?
Mince, je savais pas !
( j'e l'ai pas encore vu en vrai)


----------

